

Ask HN: Question about commision on ideas bought to the business. - blue_e_master

I work for a dev company and i spend most of my time doing dev for other clients, I came up with the idea of a new service&#x2F;web application and i offered it to the business, I just want a cut from the profit generated by the service. The development time will probably be split 30% in between jobs 70% personnal time. My boss doesn&#x27;t want to give me a percentage or anything at this stage, he wants to discuss reward once the service is up and running if at all. Am I unreasonnable to expect this to be sorted out before hand? and how much will you expect your percentage to be in this situation?
======
sharemywin
Does your boss have the authority to even sign a contract? The problem is
you've intertwined your work. They can just say you were doing as part of your
salary and they didn't OK you working on it in your free time so you don't get
paid for it. My guess is you'll probably just get a couple grand bonus that
won't even add up to minimum wage for the extra time you put in and that's
only if it works out.

------
blue_e_master
The boss is the ceo, so yes and I haven't started the project yet and am
trying negotiate. This service is viewed as a separate to my work. I was going
to work on it myself but tried to use it as leverage for a pay adjustment
which didn't really happen which is why i am now after a percentage.

------
IndieDevClub
I'd expect 100%.

Why involve the boss? Why not just release it on your own? If your boss has
good leads to send you, you can have him sign up to your affiliate program.

